# Well, look who's joining the family....



## TAH (May 1, 2017)

Well, we got offered a kitty! And dad said YES...

She is a 1 and spayed along with being up to date on shots. 

Now I bet you will be asking "why am I excited"? She doesn't jump on counters and is fisty! 

I will post pics ASAP! 

We pick her up sometime this week! 

We have changed her name from "buttercup" to "Ruth"....So we have a BOAZ and a Ruth!


----------



## TAH (May 1, 2017)

Pics!!! 



 

 
We pick her up tomorrow...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 1, 2017)

So cute!!!


----------



## TAH (May 3, 2017)

We have changed her name to Chole! 

I am not sure what to think of her...she is very scared of the dog but she does stay off of the counters



 

 !


----------



## chicken4prez (May 7, 2017)

Aww!


----------



## TAH (Sep 2, 2017)

cotton is doing well... she broke her shoulder but she is healing up well. stupid neighbors dog.


----------



## chicken4prez (Sep 3, 2017)

TAH said:


> Pics!!!
> View attachment 31906 View attachment 31908
> We pick her up tomorrow...


Awwww!!!!!


----------



## chicken4prez (Sep 3, 2017)

TAH said:


> cotton is doing well... she broke her shoulder but she is healing up well. stupid neighbors dog.


Oh no! We have a huge Boxer next door and I'm just waiting for it to attack my babies. I'm pretty sure it killed one last fall.


----------

